# A4  1964 Deluxe Stingray



## stoney (Dec 30, 2020)

I have been upgrading some stuff on it the past few weeks. A BIG THANK YOU to Joe @stingrayjoe for the Schwinn Westwind front tire, also to Brady @Clark58mx for some hardware and a nice set of grips. Not a perfect bike or 100% correct but oh well. It's a rider. Just waiting for my guard to come back


----------



## stingrayjoe (Dec 30, 2020)

Reminds me of this old bike I owned for a while about 11 years ago.


----------



## stoney (Dec 30, 2020)

Beauty Joe, love it, wish mine looked that nice.


----------



## stoney (Jan 13, 2021)

Just got the chain guard back. Even though the bike doesn't have the Deluxe seat it is done as far as I am concerned. I am not a big fan of the Deluxe solo polo seats anyway. It is not 100% correct and does have it's share of bumps and bruises.


----------



## stoney (Jan 29, 2021)

Put the new decals on the top bar today, now it is done. There were only a couple of minor traces of the old ones left.


----------



## sworley (Jan 29, 2021)

What a cool rider! A few years ago I had a sky blue N4 deluxe ray but it was way rough. Too rough for my preferences so I sold it on eBay. It went to a buyer in Japan! I hate to guess what his shipping costs were!

In hindsight I miss it, prices on early rays have really rallied and I sold it cheaply. I'll never be able to find one that cheap again...


----------



## stoney (Jan 29, 2021)

sworley said:


> What a cool rider! A few years ago I had a sky blue N4 deluxe ray but it was way rough. Too rough for my preferences so I sold it on eBay. It went to a buyer in Japan! I hate to guess what his shipping costs were!
> 
> In hindsight I miss it, prices on early rays have really rallied and I sold it cheaply. I'll never be able to find one that cheap again...




Decent early ones have gone crazy I agree. A couple of years ago I got rid of a real nice Coppertone May '63 all original and a real nice early '64 Opal. They went fairly cheap I feel, especially for the prices today. Oh well, can't keep it all. Wish I had the Opal back though.


----------

